# looking for old shipmates of my father



## docked (Oct 8, 2011)

Can anyone help as i am looking for anybody who knew or travelled with my father ANTHONY DOYLE went by the name of TONY... he was from birkenhead and joined the blue funnel when he was just 16 in the 1960s. He travelled on various ships to singapore and other places. Any help or old shipmates would be much appreciated


----------



## gary williams (Mar 21, 2011)

*reply to docked*

(Wave)


docked said:


> Can anyone help as i am looking for anybody who knew or travelled with my father ANTHONY DOYLE went by the name of TONY... he was from birkenhead and joined the blue funnel when he was just 16 in the 1960s. He travelled on various ships to singapore and other places. Any help or old shipmates would be much appreciated


Hi docked, i joined the blue funnel in 1968-69, was inside ( steward ) was your father on deck? and when did he leave the sea? i was only there till 1972 ish, but i can remember afew tony's on the blue's.(Wave)


----------



## Phil Saul (Jan 20, 2006)

Hi Docked,

I joined Blue Funnel in 1964 as a Catering Boy and recall that there was a Tony Doyle around then.
I never sailed with him but bumped into him from time to time on the catering Shore Gang.
I think my mate, Ken Kirkaldie new him pretty well.
If your Father was in catering it is probably the same guy

Regards Phil (Thumb)


----------



## docked (Oct 8, 2011)

hi, im not sure of alot but from which ive been told dad was poss a bosun . I know he travelled to singapore and them ways and was in the merchant in 1964.Could possibly be the same man tho, maybe if you could ask your friend he may b able to discribe him. Am new to this site so not sure weather i could upload a photo of him?


----------



## docked (Oct 8, 2011)

docked said:


> hi, im not sure of alot but from which ive been told dad was poss a bosun . I know he travelled to singapore and them ways and was in the merchant in 1964.Could possibly be the same man tho, maybe if you could ask your friend he may b able to discribe him. Am new to this site so not sure weather i could upload a photo of him?


altho i could be wrong i do know he was on the decks


----------



## docked (Oct 8, 2011)

gary williams said:


> (Wave)
> 
> Hi docked, i joined the blue funnel in 1968-69, was inside ( steward ) was your father on deck? and when did he leave the sea? i was only there till 1972 ish, but i can remember afew tony's on the blue's.(Wave)


yes from what ive been told he was on deck, he was from birkenhead, brown mousey hair. Im not completely sure when he last at sea as im still trying to get hold of (to find the exact dates) in his discharge book but i am in the process as to find out. In 68 dad would of been aged 23..


----------

